# The Next Great Summer Blockbuster: The Legend of HOGZILLA!



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,275524,00.html

My favorite part (obviously) is about the possiblity of film rights. Boy, do I love bad ideas for horror flicks . . .

But, yeah, take a look at this picture. If I were 11 years old that thing would scare me witless. Apparently it weighs an unverified 1,051 pounds and was over nine feet long. Looks more like a mix between a crocodile and a wooly mammoth than a pig to me.

Oh, and this was set up by the father. It links in the story too. www.monsterpig.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 26, 2007)

so are we gonna create a new forum, www.thehogzillaforum.com for this? lol and then we can discuss ancient digestive materials found in its stomach and all kindsa **** lol


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 26, 2007)

That, is one _*big*_ pig!

EA; that's sad.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 26, 2007)

I bet we will find the remains of Hoffa or someone inside . . .


----------



## Talierin (May 26, 2007)

It's totally Arhitaka the pig god from Princess Mononoke!


----------

